# Momentum in a consist?



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Still learning (at 71 yrs old). Do you folks use momentum in loco when in a consist? I spent some time getting speeds to match, for example Athearn F7A and Bachmann F7B. I also have two Athearn cow-calf consist to experiment with.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I use momentum all the time, consist or not. As various momentum levels are easy enough to change with my NCE system, I'll select whatever level I want, when I want. I may select a level and let it ride, or change the level multiple times while running.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I try to be realistic about operating my trains, so that means CV2 (V-Start) is set to be just about right for a warmed up locomotive given the first speed step on the throttle. I also set CV's 3-4 for Inertia and Momentum respectively. I have a variety of early and late diesels, and mostly 1914-1952 steamers, all of which should spin wildly if given too much throttle under load. I have long coal drags and heavy freights, but also passenger trains with heavyweight passenger cars, diners, combines, baggage cars, reefers, rail express cars, etc, and they would typically be 600 scale tons or more. They accelerate more quickly, as you'd expect commuters and limiteds to do.

For a CV programming range of values between 01-255, I set my Y6B Mallet for a value near 180+, depending on how the drive mechanism reacts under that setting, and the Pacific, T1 Duplex, and all Northern class locomotives would get a value in CV3 of about 130, maybe a bit less.

I do the same for CV4 for braking and deceleration, which might seem like a ton when trying to brake before entering a yard limit and onto the AD track, but if I make a mistake, I can always hit the brake function, often F7, at which the brake squeal sounds and the locomotive decelerates at about three times as fast as before.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

OK, thanks all. I just set the cow-calf pair to accelerate-momentum 10 (range 0-31). That worked fine, both Athearn engines so no noticeable pushing or pulling.

Brake is F7? More reading to do in the Digitrax manual.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It is F7 in many of the earlier decoders, which I use. But a quick glance in the manual of your models of decoders will tell you right away which functions they have mapped, and a brake functions 'should' be there....I think...I hope.


----------

